# Yahoo- Celiac Disease - Sprue (New York Times)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dr. Sheila Crowe, a professor in the division of gastroenterology and hepatology in the department of medicine at the University of Virginia, answers reader questions about celiac disease.View the full article


----------

